# ABRAHAM KUYPER, THE WORK OF THE HOLY SPIRIT



## cupotea (Oct 20, 2004)

Could someone give me some evaluation of this book? Thanks.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 20, 2004)

http://www.ccel.org/k/kuyper/holy_spirit/htm/TOC.htm

Not sure if you were aware of this but here is the whole book online.
Check out the introductory note to the work. It's by B.B. Warfield.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 20, 2004)

Its "OK". It is not a very "tight" theological book. In other words, I think he should have rethought a lot of stuff, and made the book more readable. It reminds me of a very large devotional day by day book on the Holy Spirit.

In one of my classes the book is used as an overview. I talked with the school President asked him to reconiser using a better book, and ditch this one. I suggested adding in Ferguson, on the Holy Spirit, in addition to the books already used for the class.

I would HIGHLY suggest Smeaton, "The Doctrine of the Holy Spirit." It is great. As well as John Owen's work, "The Holy Spirit" which is volume 3 of his works. Also, if you want to battle contemporary idea on the Holy Spirit, then Frederick Bruner's "Theology of the Holy Spirit" is a masterful work against the Pentecostal movement as a whole.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 20, 2004)

Calvin & John Owen both wrote extensively on the Holy Spirit. Haven't had a chance to read either on that subject.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 20, 2004)

The work to get is Owen. Everything else is second best.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 21, 2004)

I've read a little of Kuypers book. It was ok. I have to agree though, he's probably not at the top of the list for the subject.


----------

